# Bingo crop conditions



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Divers Down said:


> Working full time in Detroit...I must be a "Detroit type" person.
> I see most of PMs problems coming from 20 something, Duck Dynasty, average white boys.



I'm "20 something" also. Hunted mouille my whole life. And most of my buddies also. I really don't think it's the younger crowd.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

Divers Down said:


> Hey I resemble that statement!! Lol


Same here!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Socks said:


> Same here!


The people I'm referring to were the young chad gelding type people. I've never hunted hardens but I have heard the same. I'm simply saying if you hunt Shi and then hunt PM you will see a big difference in the crowd. Big difference.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> The people I'm referring to were the young *chad gelding type people*. I've never hunted hardens but I have heard the same. I'm simply saying if you hunt Shi and then hunt PM you will see a big difference in the crowd. Big difference.


View media item 106274
"We finally got drawn at PM and aint walkin out till all 72 rounds are gone"
...in the zone right next to ya


----------



## Wildfowl (Jul 3, 2015)

There are a**holes of every age. It does not matter where you go hunt at there will be somebody skybustin'. Unfortunately, it is part of the sport now. Wish it was different and everyone thought like a good hunter and conservationist. Really irks me to find three dead ducks on my walk to my zone.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Watch it Ducky...I have hunted Harsens 20+ and seen my share come from the north and south too.


Just by the way they're designed, "bingo's" draw a different crowd...not necessarily good or bad...just different. My opinion of Harsen's comes from hunting it hard from the late 80's to the late 90's, and getting tired of the crowds. Part of the problem there is MANY people come to the drawing fully expecting to go out on the open water instead if they don't get what they consider a "good" draw. What that does is artificially inflates the numbers in the draw, making the odds tougher for everyone. Add that to the size of the units...MUCH smaller than some of the other areas...Shiawassee in particular, which has tons of room compared to Harsens. No offense intended to anyone...it's just not my cup of teal.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

just ducky said:


> Just by the way they're designed, "bingo's" draw a different crowd...not necessarily good or bad...just different. My opinion of Harsen's comes from hunting it hard from the late 80's to the late 90's, and getting tired of the crowds. Part of the problem there is MANY people come to the drawing fully expecting to go out on the open water instead if they don't get what they consider a "good" draw. What that does is artificially inflates the numbers in the draw, making the odds tougher for everyone. Add that to the size of the units...MUCH smaller than some of the other areas...Shiawassee in particular, which has tons of room compared to Harsens. No offense intended to anyone...it's just not my cup of teal.


Ah, well then life is good again


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Ah, well then life is good again


You take any of the bingo areas and you make the individual zones as small as they are at Harsen's and you'd have issues. Anyone who's used to hunting Harsen's, PM, FP, Nayanquing but never hunted Shiawassee should try it at least once...you'll be shocked at the room you have. Not necessarily better hunting, but a lot more enjoyable IMO.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

just ducky said:


> You take any of the bingo areas and you make the individual zones as small as they are at Harsen's and you'd have issues. Anyone who's used to hunting Harsen's, PM, FP, Nayanquing but never hunted Shiawassee should try it at least once...you'll be shocked at the room you have. Not necessarily better hunting, but a lot more enjoyable IMO.



Truth in that, Harsen's does have tight quarters.


----------



## Joe Robison (Sep 19, 2011)

Each area Manager provided a condition report for each of the managed areas on the east side of the State for the Bay City waterfowl festival that were handed out. These reports reported on conditions as of July 27th. A new report will be coming out in Mid-September for information on each area, to be handed out at the Pte. Mouillee Waterfowl Festival. Still have a lot of growing season left. I will see if I can get these posted up the DNR web site under the waterfowl page so you have it straight from the area managers.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Add that to the size of the units...MUCH smaller than some of the other areas...Shiawassee in particular, which has tons of room compared to Harsens.


Fennville: most units are 70 yards by 150 yards. You can completely shoot feet down birds on the swing, from a spread two zones down from you. You can talk to the guys in the next zone. Without walking over. Or raising your voice. It has to be experienced to be appreciated.

Muskegon, some zones are 80 acres. And with the amount of fields there and the small crews, you can draw dead last, get your zone you scouted, shoot your birds and be 3 miles from the next group.

I was amazed at the size of the zones in the 20's at NP. I was also amazed with the 20's at FP and then the 50's at Shiawassee, how you could have one group blast at everything and ruin any chances of decoying birds for the rest of the area. We shot at 4 ducks and killed 4 ducks all feet down after many passes around the fields in 26 at FP on the youth hunt. Guys in 25 show up shoot at everything, cripple 2 and get 1. Then they leave and we shoot a couple more feet down at hours.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> The people I'm referring to were the young chad gelding type people. I've never hunted hardens but I have heard the same. I'm simply saying if you hunt Shi and then hunt PM you will see a big difference in the crowd. Big difference.


No worries, I'm just a guy that likes to kid around. I do hunt PM, but I don't really like it because of some of the reasons you mentioned. I will say that the staff there is top notch and have ALWAYS been polite and nice to me. I've heard those with boats have better luck at PM in the non bingo zones, but I wouldn't know. I want to get a boat to hunt Shia easier and PM.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm 32. Most of you guys are older and wiser than me, but I thought I might add my personal life experience that if you take any given sample of 100 human beings, you are bound to run into some d-bags.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been hunting bingos for 20 years... There have always been "skybusters". But, there is a new crowd popping up at all managed areas that need to be addressed IMO.

This group is what I would refer to as " Trolls" of the managed areas and have completely ruined a few hunts.

This group is different from skybusters due to their intentions. These Trolls show up after the draw, or draw horribly. They will then choose a field across from a known prime zone (picked top 5 most likely). Set up on the side directly facing the prime fields spread and then proceed to shoot every swing bird that they have fly near them.

Now, some will say this is the way the bingo is "played". I disagree... This is disrespectful to everyone in the field, but especially rude to the person that may have been going to this bingo for years in hopes of a top pick, only to have it ruined by "Trolls".

This is worse than skybusting IMO... If you have a bad draw at the bingo... Please either go to an area that you think might be a sleeper, go hunt a scramble zone, or go home... But please don't purposely ruin another parties day because you wewnt lucky in the draw this time.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bigeejakes said:


> I have been hunting bingos for 20 years... There have always been "skybusters". But, there is a new crowd popping up at all managed areas that need to be addressed IMO.
> 
> This group is what I would refer to as " Trolls" of the managed areas and have completely ruined a few hunts.
> 
> ...


Can't say I have witnessed these trolls you speak of. See a lot of regulars who are respectful of a crummy draws. Usually it's the guys who don't know what they are doing, are lost and set up at shooting time that get me. Hell you show up to the draws long enough you start to see it all, lots of things to complain about when other people are involved...human nature i guess.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

The problem that people have at harsen is they don't know what a zone is . What I mean by that is they usually end up hunting in buffer zone of their area and that is supposed to the safety area between zones . that were most of your problems come from in my eyes. Because now you got to setups in different zones but close and birds have not enough room to work the two spreads. So now you got trigger happy hunters that don't want the birds to work because you think I better shoot before the other shoots and ruins my chances of shooting.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Bigeejakes said:


> I have been hunting bingos for 20 years... There have always been "skybusters". But, there is a new crowd popping up at all managed areas that need to be addressed IMO.
> 
> This group is what I would refer to as " Trolls" of the managed areas and have completely ruined a few hunts.
> 
> ...


Yep....I've experienced this. Had guys purposely pick up and move their spread in the next corn field in order to "get a shot" at birds that would come out of the refuge and want to be in my spread.....they would set up on "the flight path" and blast away at anything that came by.....whether it was in range or not. I'm sure that they had more than 18 shells per person, because it was a good day and I was waiting for them to run out of shells.....which they never did! I came home duckless that evening.
The best (or worst?) I ever came across was some A-hole in a monster truck with HUGE tires.....we were hunting the afternoon at Harsens, and we were getting our boats ready to launch when this D*** pulls up to the launch, pulls his boat out of the back, and then leaves his truck parked there......He did all this while I was backing my boat in to launch. He finally moved his truck, and as I was getting gear ready, he came up and asked where I was hunting.....I told him, and he told me that he was in the next zone, and then I couldn't believe what happened next; he walked up to me and looked me in the eye and said to me "You make sure and let the birds work!!!" I NEVER had anyone say or do anything like that to me before.....I was kind of taken aback.
And as it turned out, HE was the one shooting at anything that came his way, most of which was 100 yards or higher.........so much for 'letting the birds work'
Simple (and short) answer: hunt the marsh..........you don't need to worry about "corn conditions" (which is what this thread was originally about) and you usually don't have to worry about it if the guy in the next area is an A-hole!

BTW: Must be getting close to hunting season..........guys are already starting to complain about the managed areas, and it's still summer!


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Yep....I've experienced this. Had guys purposely pick up and move their spread in the next corn field in order to "get a shot" at birds that would come out of the refuge and want to be in my spread.....they would set up on "the flight path" and blast away at anything that came by.....whether it was in range or not. I'm sure that they had more than 18 shells per person, because it was a good day and I was waiting for them to run out of shells.....which they never did! I came home duckless that evening.
> The best (or worst?) I ever came across was some A-hole in a monster truck with HUGE tires.....we were hunting the afternoon at Harsens, and we were getting our boats ready to launch when this D*** pulls up to the launch, pulls his boat out of the back, and then leaves his truck parked there......He did all this while I was backing my boat in to launch. He finally moved his truck, and as I was getting gear ready, he came up and asked where I was hunting.....I told him, and he told me that he was in the next zone, and then I couldn't believe what happened next; he walked up to me and looked me in the eye and said to me "You make sure and let the birds work!!!" I NEVER had anyone say or do anything like that to me before.....I was kind of taken aback.
> And as it turned out, HE was the one shooting at anything that came his way, most of which was 100 yards or higher.........so much for 'letting the birds work'
> Simple (and short) answer: hunt the marsh..........you don't need to worry about "corn conditions" (which is what this thread was originally about) and you usually don't have to worry about it if the guy in the next area is an A-hole!
> ...


O 16 gauge..you went there!! Parking and /or the launch. Why is it so hard for people to GET READY in the lots, then pull up and unload there stuff and go?? so many D-bags in the aspect. I have seen to many get started packing there gear, making sure they have only 18 shells, asking each other questions, checking plugs, taking a piss, then maybe they put there waders on and get the boat off, then a long load up...GRRRR

Whew I feel better now


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

We are our own worst enemy, plain and simple.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Most guys set up at Managed Areas with the wind at their back, no matter how much or how little cover they have. I shake my head at this tactic....you should set up where you can hide the best, period. When I hunted The Todd Farm with FBD, I couldn't believe how close the zones were to one another. MWW is another animal altogether...talk about space, wow. 

I bet my success rate at PM in the draw is less than 25% over the years. We used to hunt the Vermet a lot, but once it started changing (high water, low water, no water) we gave that up too. Less pressure for everybody else I guess! Good luck out there guys.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

BFG said:


> Most guys set up at Managed Areas with the wind at their back, no matter how much or how little cover they have. I shake my head at this tactic....you should set up where you can hide the best, period. When I hunted The Todd Farm with FBD, I couldn't believe how close the zones were to one another. MWW is another animal altogether...talk about space, wow.
> 
> I bet my success rate at PM in the draw is less than 25% over the years. We used to hunt the Vermet a lot, but once it started changing (high water, low water, no water) we gave that up too. Less pressure for everybody else I guess! Good luck out there guys.



True to a point, but if the party next to you is set up with the wind at the back (the Norm) why would you not do the same and give you some extra buffer between you and them..its better then getting a face full of shot.
I know we all want great cover but you have to put safety first and if you hunt managed area you know what zones tend to have good/poor cover.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Understood, but I've seen guys set up in areas of their zone with virtually no cover just so they could have the wind at their back. What sense does that make? 

Safety is always important when it comes to set up, especially at Managed areas. I've scrapped more than one hunt because the adjacent group wouldn't work with us to keep everything safe.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bigeejakes said:


> I have been hunting bingos for 20 years... There have always been "skybusters". But, there is a new crowd popping up at all managed areas that need to be addressed IMO.
> 
> This group is what I would refer to as " Trolls" of the managed areas and have completely ruined a few hunts.
> 
> ...



I started the "bingo" game in the late 80's at Harsens, so I've seen quite a bit. While I agree with what you said about a "change" that has happened, I guess I disagree (generally) with the "why" this is happening. Now sure, some people are out there specifically trying to screw the party next to them. But generally I think it's a difference in how they hunt (i.e. pass shoot vs. decoy shoot). My opinion is that there are many newer waterfowl hunters who ONLY KNOW pass shooting. Either they were never taught, or just never experienced, how to actually decoy birds in and have them feet down in the dekes. So this is all they know...to them pass shooting IS duck hunting! So they get out in the bingo strips, and they visually see the "flight path", and they adjust themselves up and down their strip to intercept the flight path. So yes, this screws the group who got the good draw, and are on the "X" waiting for the birds to decoy feet down. This is the kind of "conflict" that comes in managed area hunting. Again, GENERALLY I don't think this is done on purpose.

And for the post about someone coming up to them in the parking lot telling him to let the birds work, I've done this many times at managed areas. Now I do it in a nice manner, ASKING, not demanding, the parties around me to please let them work so that we all benefit. Quite often I don't get hostile responses, but I get the "confused" look...kind of like how your dog looks at you and cocks his/her head LOL When I see that look, I pretty much know I'm dealing with someone who doesn't understand the "feet down over the dekes" idea, and all they know is pass shooting, and I generally expect I'm in for a long afternoon.

Too many people do look at the bingo's as "playing the game", and jockeying for position in a field. We've talked a lot on this board over the years about "crowding the cut" in order to short-stop the group next to you who is on the "X". I can say I've never done that, nor would I, but many people do (including many well-known posters on this board). Perfectly legal, just not something I would do. I would sit in the strip, getting little to no shooting before I'd crowd the guys on the "X" just for a few ducks. To me hunting is no longer a competition. I admit it was back when I was in my 20's/30's. Life is way too short for that IMO. I'm betting if my old buddy Smoke is reading this, he's nodding his head 

All of this discussion is probably the reason I rarely hunt bingos anymore, and why I'm selling my Shiawassee duck boat. Just not my cup of tea any longer.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Duckhunter66 said:


> O 16 gauge..you went there!! Parking and /or the launch. Why is it so hard for people to GET READY in the lots, then pull up and unload there stuff and go?? so many D-bags in the aspect. I have seen to many get started packing there gear, making sure they have only 18 shells, asking each other questions, checking plugs, taking a piss, then maybe they put there waders on and get the boat off, then a long load up...GRRRR
> 
> Whew I feel better now


Yeah, you forget letting the dog relieve itself, having a cigarette, and then drinking a cup of coffee........



just ducky said:


> I started the "bingo" game in the late 80's at Harsens, so I've seen quite a bit. While I agree with what you said about a "change" that has happened, I guess I disagree (generally) with the "why" this is happening. Now sure, some people are out there specifically trying to screw the party next to them. But generally I think it's a difference in how they hunt (i.e. pass shoot vs. decoy shoot). My opinion is that there are many newer waterfowl hunters who ONLY KNOW pass shooting. Either they were never taught, or just never experienced, how to actually decoy birds in and have them feet down in the dekes. So this is all they know...to them pass shooting IS duck hunting! So they get out in the bingo strips, and they visually see the "flight path", and they adjust themselves up and down their strip to intercept the flight path. So yes, this screws the group who got the good draw, and are on the "X" waiting for the birds to decoy feet down. This is the kind of "conflict" that comes in managed area hunting. Again, GENERALLY I don't think this is done on purpose.


I must say I agree with your statement whole heartedly!!!! I can't remember the last time I saw a group of birds come in with wings cupped and feet down........unfortunately, I now take the shot if they are within range; I've had too many birds come in close, but when I wait for a second chance for them to come around and commit, some yahoo opens up on them from the next field and it's a lost opportunity.



just ducky said:


> And for the post about someone coming up to them in the parking lot telling him to let the birds work, I've done this many times at managed areas. Now I do it in a nice manner, ASKING, not demanding, the parties around me to please let them work so that we all benefit. Quite often I don't get hostile responses, but I get the "confused" look...kind of like how your dog looks at you and cocks his/her head LOL When I see that look, I pretty much know I'm dealing with someone who doesn't understand the "feet down over the dekes" idea, and all they know is pass shooting, and I generally expect I'm in for a long afternoon.


Well then, this certainly wasn't you, because this jackass practically DEMANDED that I do as he ordered, not to mention is other rude behavior of blocking the launch. I don't think I'd mind so much if someone actually _asked _me to let the birds work, or _asked_ me to move my boat over (even though there may be plenty of room), or _asked_ me if they could launch first because they have farther to motor than I did..........but it's more and more the same old , impolite, *ME FIRST* attitude that I've come to resent. Guess a lot of folk feel that since they have a bunch of decoys and a lot of calls around their neck, they are the "duck police" and we should all bow down and do their bidding , as opposed to letting everyone have a good time...........


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Yeah, you forget letting the dog relieve itself, having a cigarette, and then drinking a cup of coffee........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah I don't demand anything. What I try to do is educate. If you go to a bingo, and you have solid intel (either from watching it yourself, or from reliable sources) that the birds are working well, I will try to educate those around me to the fact that the birds are working well, and that IF they show some patience, and IF they let them work, then we all should have a great day. Sometimes it helps, often it doesn't.

Like I said, I've grown weary of the crowds and the attitudes and actions (which we've been discussing) that go along with them. Anymore I'd much rather get away from crowds, even though I may not shoot as many birds as if I toughed it out at a bingo. Let's face it, quite often the bingo's are on fire, whether you like the method of getting them or not.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Nah I don't demand anything. What I try to do is educate. If you go to a bingo, and you have solid intel (either from watching it yourself, or from reliable sources) that the birds are working well, I will try to educate those around me to the fact that the birds are working well, and that IF they show some patience, and IF they let them work, then we all should have a great day. Sometimes it helps, often it doesn't.
> 
> Like I said, I've grown weary of the crowds and the attitudes and actions (which we've been discussing) that go along with them. Anymore I'd much rather get away from crowds, even though I may not shoot as many birds as if I toughed it out at a bingo. Let's face it, quite often the bingo's are on fire, whether you like the method of getting them or not.


Seems like alot the new hunters these days and the duck dynasty wannabes are limit horny. Shoot at everything in chances that they get more birds to brag about on facebook. Need to be a bad ass waterfowl hunter for 3 days out of the year....make it count lol. 

No one wants to work hard for anything anymore. Instant geadification.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with this. Now a days it's all about looking good on social media. A good picture for the trophy book is always nice to have, but don't be trying to knock down 747's in order to get one


----------



## forDUCKsakes (Oct 12, 2012)

BIRD BARREL said:


> The problem that people have at harsen is they don't know what a zone is . What I mean by that is they usually end up hunting in buffer zone of their area and that is supposed to the safety area between zones . that were most of your problems come from in my eyes. Because now you got to setups in different zones but close and birds have not enough room to work the two spreads. So now you got trigger happy hunters that don't want the birds to work because you think I better shoot before the other shoots and ruins my chances of shooting.


BIRD BARREL you nailed it for Harsens! I hunt there a lot. I have a good friend who has a place on the island and all the locals that we converse with talk about that being their biggest issue with the zones. In my opinion they need to put up a few more signs to attempt (key word is: attempt) to make it as dummy-proof as they possible can. we have had many hunts where the guys behind us would set up to our backs and then realize where they were at first light then pick up their overwhelming spread of deks and move right when shooting time starts .


----------



## forDUCKsakes (Oct 12, 2012)

On another note...this is turning into an old guy venting forum about all those "young rascals." Just so you know, just because you NOTICE someone and label them a "Duck Dynasty Wannabe" does not mean that everyone in that age group should fall under that label. I grew up hunting thanks to my Dad and Step-Dad (AKA my old geezers) and it drives me up the wall when they get into one of their long-winded tirades about this younger generation and their shenanigans. Get over it! WE LEARNED IT FROM YOU!!!! Now that my long-winded tirade is over here is a funny picture for all to enjoy.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Well one of the guys who talked about "duck dynasty wannabees" happens to be in your age group (I won't mention names Matt LOL).

I'm not bashing one age group or the other here (but I happen to fit more in the old geezer category). My point was there are different general philosophies on duck hunting, and pass-shooting vs. decoy shooting has always been an issue between groups. What many call "skybusting" is just "pass-shooting" to many people. And when you put people in close proximity to each other like at bingo's, you just naturally are going to get some level of conflict. That's human nature. We all have a choice...don't go where there are lots of people, which is what I've chosen more and more to do in the last few years.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the pass shooting vs decoy crowd comments are accurate and will always be an issue. The unfortunate part about it is that: most of what I see I wouldn't classify as "pass shooting". Sure, you have birds in range that are passing... But if they are decoying to someone else... I don't think that is a "passing shot" - its a cheap shot.

By all means take shots at birds that have been flared, shot at, have been flushed, or are just not working the field in general.. Those would be passing shots but shooting at birds working another spread is just bad sportsmanship.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bigeejakes said:


> ... The unfortunate part about it is that: most of what I see I wouldn't classify as "pass shooting". Sure, you have birds in range that are passing... But if they are decoying to someone else... I don't think that is a "passing shot" - its a cheap shot.....


I would agree with you BUT....these same hunters who don't know/understand decoying, don't get that what they are doing is a cheap shot and screwing over others. They can't "read" birds and can't tell that those "passing shot" birds are working the group next door. As I said before, a few guys are out there purposely screwing their neighbors. But I don't think that many. It's ignorance...IMO


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

just ducky said:


> I would agree with you BUT....these same hunters who don't know/understand decoying, don't get that what they are doing is a cheap shot and screwing over others. They can't "read" birds and can't tell that those "passing shot" birds are working the group next door. As I said before, a few guys are out there purposely screwing their neighbors. But I don't think that many. It's ignorance...IMO



I hope it's mainly ignorance, I will think of it that way and hopefully keep my blood pressure under control.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bigeejakes said:


> I hope it's mainly ignorance, I will think of it that way and hopefully keep my blood pressure under control.


All you can do is try to educate. Sometimes it's pointless...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

90% of bingo hunters have never seen a "good" hunt except from watching one from another cornfield. it breeds jealousy and the need to pull the trigger. This usually festers with a lot of people when learning the managed areas and until they have had in your face decoying birds, most don't know any better. or better yet, been in the "hole" and had someone shoot their own swing birds off them.....then they finally get it.


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> 90% of bingo hunters have never seen a "good" hunt except from watching one from another cornfield. it breeds jealousy and the need to pull the trigger. This usually festers with a lot of people when learning the managed areas and until they have had in your face decoying birds, most don't know any better. or better yet, been in the "hole" and had someone shoot their own swing birds off them.....then they finally get it.


You hit that exactly spot on. Majority of people don't know


----------

